# 1 more trimmer question



## falcon64 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Guys,
I have 1 more question about my Husqvarna 322C Trimmer. Prior to purchasing this machine I was checking out the various mechanisims to be sure there was no major problems, and noticed there was no spring tension on the button in the center of the trimmer head. After taking it apart I discovered there was no spring in there and in my experience with the JD & Stihl machines we use at work there was a spring utilized in their trimmer heads. My question is, should there be a spring in the trimmer head on this machine? Thanks!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, there should be a spring under the blue button.


----------



## falcon64 (Oct 17, 2004)

hankster,
Thanks a bunch. :thumbsup: Looks like I'll be contacting the nearest Husky dealer.


----------

